# Scott's new "dualie" spreader



## gene_stl

https://www.scotts.com/en-us/products/spreaders/scotts-elite-spreader

Since I have loaded Scott's MyLawn app in my phone and have generally OK opinions about them, I let them send me the proverbial promotional emails. They sent an email about spreaders including the above. I have no idea whether that is a good idea or not but I had not seen it previously so I link to it for everyones' consideration and ammusement.


----------



## MasterMech

Yeah, but will it support a Spreader-Mate? :mrgreen: (Prolly not)

I have a Scotts EdgeGuard Pro, has been a great little spreader despite the reviews.


----------



## Redtenchu

For someone with a small yard like me, this might be a decent budget minded spreader. 
$99 isn't bad, but for just a bit more there are some nice earthway spreaders available. I'd need to make a comparison before I could say what maybe better. I'll just wait for my old spreader to die before I get a new one!

Thanks for sharing!

https://youtu.be/5-V6xlzL-AQ


----------



## Ridgerunner

It looks like the rotors spin counter to one another. I like that. Single spinners/rotors always throw more to one side than the other and it annoys me that I have to stagger passes to get even coverage.


----------



## Topcat

If it only had pneumatic tires. I am looking to replace my worn out edge guard. This piques my interest but the hard plastic wheels is a deal breaker. I am looking for a smoother push thru the lawn this year.


----------



## Cory

Topcat said:


> If it only had pneumatic tires.


Just bought this today at my local hardware store, it was $80, on amazon it's $99. The tires aren't pneumatic but they aren't like the cheap plastic wheels on their other spreaders. They are a foam core, with a hard rubber tread, if you squeeze them you will feel it. You could easily swap the tires if you wanted though.

They also had earthway spreaders but I chose this one because it feels just as sturdy and has edge guard that is spring loaded, none of the earthway spreaders had edgegaurd included, it's an add on. Also the cheapest earthway was almost double the cost which was the nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## Green

Looks like push lawnmower wheels. Maybe I'm optimistic?

How is the quality level? Will be interesting to see if it actually holds up, unlike their Edgeuard Pro that has plastic rotating parts that get stripped out in no time if you're spreading dense, rough materials (just about anything other than Scotts fertilizer or Milorganite).


----------



## Cory

Green said:


> How is the quality level? Will be interesting to see if it actually holds up, unlike their Edgeuard Pro that has plastic rotating parts that get stripped out in no time if you're spreading dense, rough materials (just about anything other than Scotts fertilizer or Milorganite).


Definitely better than my old one, haven't spread anything with it yet though. Not sure what kinda dense material you would want to put in it, I only use them for fertilizer and granular insect killers. The earthway's have plastic gears too, wouldn't go running manure or anything like that through either of them. Have had my last scotts spreader for years and haven't had a problem with it, only replaced it because it's too small for my yard now and don't like the tow behind spreader I bought.


----------



## Green

It's the vertical plastic piece that rotates that's sensitive. Lime actually broke my Edgeguard Pro last Fall. Sulfate of Potash is even heavier/larger; too dense/coarse for that spreader...I wouldn't even try it. It doesn't bother my Earthway spreader.

Thankfully Scotts sent me replacement parts.


----------



## Ridgerunner

> It's the vertical plastic piece that rotates that's sensitive.


FWIW. I've had the break twice. I took my 4 year old Scotts back to HD a couple of years ago and they replaced it no questions asked and w/o a receipt. New one broke a year later- rinse and repeat, but did have the receipt.


----------



## Cory

Green said:


> It's the vertical plastic piece that rotates that's sensitive. Lime actually broke my Edgeguard Pro last Fall. Sulfate of Potash is even heavier/larger; too dense/coarse for that spreader...I wouldn't even try it. It doesn't bother my Earthway spreader.
> 
> Thankfully Scotts sent me replacement parts.


You're talking about the agitator in the hopper? I thought you were talking about the gearbox. 
The agitators on this one look to be stainless steel cotter pins


----------



## GrassDaddy

I want to get it just cuz it looks cool having two flingermabob's.


----------



## Green

The gearbox, or more precisely the vertical rotating spindle that the agitator attaches to. On the "Pro" and "Mini" models (and probably the "DLX" as well), they're plastic, and get shaved down very quickly by the materials being spread. Once that happens, it either disconnects the agitator due to fracturing of the plastic rotating part, or causes the entire assembly underneath to bend. In both cases, the spreader is broken. That rotating part (not the impeller itself) is part of the gearbox, technically, according to Scotts.

In your photo, the impellers of the agitators look like metal cotter pins, and the rotating central part of it looks like stainless steel as well...? That's the piece I'm concerned about.


----------



## SCGrassMan

https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/outdoor-grounds-maintenance/snow-removal/salt-spreaders-plows/global-174-universal-spreader-100-lb-capacity

Just ran across that... looks like actual tires and whatnot. The plastic spreader wheels, for me, don't tend to spin correctly and slip all over the place.

Giving this some serious thought!


----------



## Cory

Broke the first go round. The drive wheel has a groove on the back side and the axle has a small hole, there is a cotter pin that goes through the hole and that is what spins the axle which turns the gear box. I guess the cotter pin wasn't strong enough and sheared off. I only had 25lbs or less of 16-4-8 in the hopper. You could run a small bolt through it if you really want the spreader but I returned it, figured if it broke with 25lbs in it then it most likely couldn't handle 50. Not sure what to get now.


----------



## Rp9110

Cory said:


> Broke the first go round. The drive wheel has a groove on the back side and the axle has a small hole, there is a cotter pin that goes through the hole and that is what spins the axle which turns the gear box. I guess the cotter pin wasn't strong enough and sheared off. I only had 25lbs or less of 16-4-8 in the hopper. You could run a small bolt through it if you really want the spreader but I returned it, figured if it broke with 25lbs in it then it most likely couldn't handle 50. Not sure what to get now.


What did you end up replacing it with. I got mine last fall and used it a handful of times. Already seeing an issue where one side is throwing material and the other isn't. Contacting Scott's to explain my frustrations.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Cory said:


> Broke the first go round. The drive wheel has a groove on the back side and the axle has a small hole, there is a cotter pin that goes through the hole and that is what spins the axle which turns the gear box. I guess the cotter pin wasn't strong enough and sheared off. I only had 25lbs or less of 16-4-8 in the hopper. You could run a small bolt through it if you really want the spreader but I returned it, figured if it broke with 25lbs in it then it most likely couldn't handle 50. Not sure what to get now.



I got the Elite with edgeguard and replaced the cotter pin with a bolt and it will easily handle 80 lbs.


----------



## Cory

Rp9110 said:


> What did you end up replacing it with.


 An Earthway 2150.



Aawickham78 said:


> it will easily handle 80 lbs.


I couldn't imagine pushing it with 80lbs in it. The tires aren't big enough to be able to push that much easily, it would be a heck of a workout. The earthway I have holds 50lbs but a 5yr old could push it with a full hopper.


----------



## ryeguy

I just don't trust Scott's spreaders. They follow the "modern" style of manufacturing where everything is plastic and it's expected you just throw it out if something breaks on it. You might be able to get a spare part from customer service, but that's a crapshoot. It isn't something you're meant to repair for the most part.

On the other hand you have something like an earthway spreader that has pneumatic tires, a metal rod to control the flow rate instead of a crappy cable (some cheaper earthways use a cable though), and has all parts available for order online. I believe the newer models all have edgeguard built in, at least mine did (the 2150 commercial).

Earthway seems more like a "buy it for life" spreader.


----------



## SoilSecrets

Mine broke a few months after I brought it.....same cotter pin that fits in the groove. The problem is that the stock pin is cheap hollow steel. I went to Lowe's and brought a solid steel replacement pin and it works fine.

This elite spreader is tough to push when filled with 50lbs of fert or soil amendment. It's a workout. But, it's not expensive for DIYers when compared to prices for really good pro model spreaders.


----------



## Green

This is ridiculous. Scotts! Stop making stuff that breaks immediately or with large particles in it.

Last year, I had two spreaders break on me...the Scotts "Pro", which I still haven't' fixed yet, and my grandfather's old Speedygreen 2000, which is much better quality. That one, I was able to just go to the hardware store, show the owner the broken cotter pin that held the wheel on, and get a new one!

I spent a few hours this Winter fixing the old edgeguard mini, which I'm keeping for applying seed. I removed the whole edgeguard assembly totally, and don't miss it.

Now I'm kicking myself for letting my dad get rid of an old Scotts drop spreader about 20 years ago. If only I had known at that age that I would want it later.


----------



## jay12645

I had the exact same problem with the axle drive pin sheering off. I never went over 50 pounds because that's all it could fit in the hopper... I still like the spreader so I will try the steel pin approach.


----------



## joeker

jay12645 said:


> I had the exact same problem with the axle drive pin sheering off. I never went over 50 pounds because that's all it could fit in the hopper... I still like the spreader so I will try the steel pin approach.


I was too lazy to run to the store so I turned a random screw to my bench grinder and took it down to a diameter that would screw into the axle shaft while the ends were tapered enough to fit behind the drive wheel


----------



## bullet

hah, I wouldn't even bother. There's better spreaders for not much more.


----------



## Liledgy

Down to $64.00 at Wally World.


----------



## greencare

Anyone else have additional, more current opinions and reviews on this Scotts Elite? Seems like Lowe's completely stopped carrying this, but The Home Depot near me has over 50 in stock.


----------



## iFisch3224

greencare said:


> Anyone else have additional, more current opinions and reviews on this Scotts Elite? Seems like Lowe's completely stopped carrying this, but The Home Depot near me has over 50 in stock.


Not sure - I was initially looking at the Earthway 2600A - but I found this thread and saw that Walmart had them for $64 on clearance - and since I have to go to Lowes to pickup an online order anyways; I'm going to see if they will price match another website I found them on, for $62. For $65 I'm game to play - but $100+ - I'd rather get the Earthway or Echo PB60.


----------



## greencare

iFisch3224 said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have additional, more current opinions and reviews on this Scotts Elite? Seems like Lowe's completely stopped carrying this, but The Home Depot near me has over 50 in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure - I was initially looking at the Earthway 2600A - but I found this thread and saw that Walmart had them for $64 on clearance - and since I have to go to Lowes to pickup an online order anyways; I'm going to see if they will price match another website I found them on, for $62. For $65 I'm game to play - but $100+ - I'd rather get the Earthway or Echo PB60.
Click to expand...

Yesterday, I went to The Home Depot near me that had over 50 in stock with intention to buy the Scotts Elite. They had two boxes outside. These were the same two boxes I saw probably three weeks back. One of them was opened and probably a return. And the one behind it was dented, at least the box was. This made me uncertain of buying it, seeing as there is no demand for this spreader. I don't think Scotts is going to sell a lot of these Elites for $100 when you have spreaders for $36 (Mini) and $65 (DLX). Majority will buy those and call it a day. This explains why Walmart had it on sale for around the same price as DLX. Currently, Walmart has it for $90.

I was also looking at the EarthWay 2600A, but having to calibrate each material you put inside made me a bit apprehensive. I like the Scotts set-and-go, and got spoiled by it. I might still get an EarthWay, though. I am going to try my current Scotts Mini one more time. There is nothing wrong with it other than it leaves streaks and probably is out of calibration.

I am seeing a lot of complaints about calibration on the new Elite, about it only dispersing half the product for the area size. However, I also experienced this calibration issue on my Scotts Mini. I think Scotts made their prill size bigger but still lists the same spreader setting, so less product will fit through the opening. I am thinking of returning the two Scotts fertilizers I have and buying a Vigoro.


----------



## Baretta

I have a Scotts Deluxe which until recently I had not used in a few years. I was seeding a new lawn and the streak of seed it left on the right wheel maker was unbelieveable. Ended up buying the drop spreader. At least Scotts finally got it right raising the impellers above the wheel line on the Elite. My only concern is what if one of the impellers doesn't work due to a clogging issue. Might be hard to tell. As for the Deluxe. Tried a larger prilled fertilizer.


----------



## iFisch3224

Well I went ahead and got Lowes to price match the Scotts Elite for $80. I took a chance for $80. Looks like a decent quality machine.

Reason I went this route (about $80 price range) is two fold.

A) I spread/use liquid applications FAR more often than granular.

B) I only have approximately 4,500 sq/ft to do, if I am using a granular.

I like to do a 2-3 synthetic Fert apps a year, one granular fungicide and one granular insecticide application and 2 applications of Milo a year (during summer).

I much prefer to spoon feed anything with N and only do full applications of the Scotts DiseaseEx and whatever granular insecticide I chose at the moment. Everything else is small amounts of continuous N.

We'll test and see..


----------



## greencare

iFisch3224 said:


> Well I went ahead and got Lowes to price match the Scotts Elite for $80. I took a chance for $80. Looks like a decent quality machine.
> 
> Reason I went this route (about $80 price range) is two fold.
> 
> A) I spread/use liquid applications FAR more often than granular.
> 
> B) I only have approximately 4,500 sq/ft to do, if I am using a granular.
> 
> I like to do a 2-3 synthetic Fert apps a year, one granular fungicide and one granular insecticide application and 2 applications of Milo a year (during summer).
> 
> I much prefer to spoon feed anything with N and only do full applications of the Scotts DiseaseEx and whatever granular insecticide I chose at the moment. Everything else is small amounts of continuous N.
> 
> We'll test and see..


Price match to what store?


----------



## iFisch3224

greencare said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I went ahead and got Lowes to price match the Scotts Elite for $80. I took a chance for $80. Looks like a decent quality machine.
> 
> Reason I went this route (about $80 price range) is two fold.
> 
> A) I spread/use liquid applications FAR more often than granular.
> 
> B) I only have approximately 4,500 sq/ft to do, if I am using a granular.
> 
> I like to do a 2-3 synthetic Fert apps a year, one granular fungicide and one granular insecticide application and 2 applications of Milo a year (during summer).
> 
> I much prefer to spoon feed anything with N and only do full applications of the Scotts DiseaseEx and whatever granular insecticide I chose at the moment. Everything else is small amounts of continuous N.
> 
> We'll test and see..
> 
> 
> 
> Price match to what store?
Click to expand...

Walmart. I tried to use the $64 clearance picture previously, and they initially took it; then had to verify the price online and our local Walmart has it for $79.99, so I took it anyways. Seems like at this price point - it fits the bill for the price.

Anything cheaper, you're in the Scotts DLX and anything more you're really in the Earthway 2600A territory.

I just don't I'd appreciate or can quantify a $130 purchase for a spreader. I have my Earthway S25 liquid push sprayer for liquid apps.


----------



## greencare

iFisch3224 said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I went ahead and got Lowes to price match the Scotts Elite for $80. I took a chance for $80. Looks like a decent quality machine.
> 
> Reason I went this route (about $80 price range) is two fold.
> 
> A) I spread/use liquid applications FAR more often than granular.
> 
> B) I only have approximately 4,500 sq/ft to do, if I am using a granular.
> 
> I like to do a 2-3 synthetic Fert apps a year, one granular fungicide and one granular insecticide application and 2 applications of Milo a year (during summer).
> 
> I much prefer to spoon feed anything with N and only do full applications of the Scotts DiseaseEx and whatever granular insecticide I chose at the moment. Everything else is small amounts of continuous N.
> 
> We'll test and see..
> 
> 
> 
> Price match to what store?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walmart. I tried to use the $64 clearance picture previously, and they initially took it; then had to verify the price online and our local Walmart has it for $79.99, so I took it anyways. Seems like at this price point - it fits the bill for the price.
> 
> Anything cheaper, you're in the Scotts DLX and anything more you're really in the Earthway 2600A territory.
> 
> I just don't I'd appreciate or can quantify a $130 purchase for a spreader. I have my Earthway S25 liquid push sprayer for liquid apps.
Click to expand...

Oh, Walmart. Ours has it down to $90.


----------



## iFisch3224

Maybe I mis-understood. I purchased it at Lowes, because they are the only store that carries it (and Ace Hardware) but Lowes has a more "generous" price match policy. I can't find them within 25 miles, in stock, besides Lowes.

I'll picture and use it/report back tomorrow - for anyone interested.

Not a lot of discussion on these spreaders - and I think around the $70-$80 mark, it's a quality unit. Not very heavy, but it feels sturdy enough in the right places. The frame is nice, and the handle fits my large hands comfortably, and is the right height for me.

I'm pleasantly surprised with it. For $102+ tax going rate at Lowes, I'd probably pass on it. $100+ territory there are a few options available.

But again, I''ll use it more than a handful of times a year, but I won't be overloading the hopper, nor do I have a huge yard.


----------



## greencare

iFisch3224 said:


> Maybe I mis-understood. I purchased it at Lowes, because they are the only store that carries it (and Ace Hardware) but Lowes has a more "generous" price match policy. I can't find them within 25 miles, in stock, besides Lowes.
> 
> I'll picture and use it/report back tomorrow - for anyone interested.
> 
> Not a lot of discussion on these spreaders - and I think around the $70-$80 mark, it's a quality unit. Not very heavy, but it feels sturdy enough in the right places. The frame is nice, and the handle fits my large hands comfortably, and is the right height for me.
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised with it. For $102+ tax going rate at Lowes, I'd probably pass on it. $100+ territory there are a few options available.
> 
> But again, I''ll use it more than a handful of times a year, but I won't be overloading the hopper, nor do I have a huge yard.


I was just saying that Walmart website shows a price of $89.99 for me, not $80 which you price matched. Maybe the reduced price is location specific? Anyway, looking forward to your review.


----------



## iFisch3224




----------



## iFisch3224

Going to be using it tomorrow.

HOC - 1"


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

iFisch3224 said:


> Going to be using it tomorrow.
> 
> HOC - 1"


Pleaae post your thoughts after you use the Elite. I have been thinking about it for the last 2 seasons but I couldn't justify $105+ for it.


----------



## iFisch3224

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be using it tomorrow.
> 
> HOC - 1"
> 
> 
> 
> Pleaae post your thoughts after you use the Elite. I have been thinking about it for the last 2 seasons but I couldn't justify $105+ for it.
Click to expand...

Well, I don't know how well my review will be, but if you have any questions please let me know. I used a 80# Lesco spreader all last year, professionally. So while I can't really compare apples to oranges, I HAVE used quality equipment in the past, and know what quality is.

First, probably foremost; build quality. Or initial impressions on build quality.

[*] The frame feels of above average quality - it's sturdy, with very little to no "give". It feels solid to me, in my hands, and that's what's important. The handle bar grip orientation (at the top where controls are) are extremely well thought out, and it feels like a Exmark walk-behind or older style Honda mower ergonomics. It just "fits" my large hands, naturally. And it feels good.

[*] Plastic - while there is quite a bit of it, the plastic parts I'd be concerned with, feel thick and of quality. The dual plastic rotors are pretty thick (thicker then the DLX I had previously) and since there's two of them, they appear to be more rigid in construction over a single rotor. While I have read "what if one rotor fails" - well, we'll see. If one failed on any other type of spreader, it would be out of commission. And I had my fair share of issues with the Less I used too. Albeit, I was putting out 200#'s a day or more, it had it's flaws too. The tub is dense, and again, quite rigid. Not as rigid as a Lesco, and probably not as rigid as a round Earthway, for $80 I paid, it's more than adequate.

[*] Wheels seem sturdy enough, and I actually like the foam filled tires. There's a tiny bit of "give" but they are pretty firm and roll very nicely/easily/effortlessly. I have a semi-bumpy yard, and I had no issues at all. I've felt worse.

[*] Controls are nice - a little cheap, but it's a two cable system. One for the hopper, one for the edge guard - there isn't much to control. The edge guard does work well, as some people say it's one of the better "edge" systems out there, I enjoy using it.

In conclusion -

For $80, it's a buy. If you can have your local store price match the $64 or even $89 on some Walmarts pages (mine was $79.99) it's a solid buy. Above $100 - save your pennies for the Earthway, or insert what ever other brand you're interested in. This is a "prosumer" model I'd say. It's better build quality then a standard Scotts, but probably not quite the level of a $130-$150 spreader.

I cannot attest to the "20,000sq/ft" claim - as I only have about 4,500 sq/ft to treat, so I cannot comment on that. I enjoyed using it, and feel I may possibly add another application or two of granular throughout the year, just because of how easy it is to use, and it feels good to use it. I enjoy it. If/when I'm pinched for time (kids, family, work) and I can't do a liquid app, I have absolutely no hesitation to pull this spreader out and put her to work.

I use the Earthway S25 I got for $160 for my liquid apps. It too, is a high quality piece - I couldn't justify $480 for it, but for under $200, it sure beats a backpack sprayer.

Hope this helps. I applied Scotts Disease Ex this evening with the spreader, and also did a liquid application after.


----------



## greencare

I went The Home Depot today and got the Scotts Elite. I asked for a price match to Walmart, which the clerk couldn't/wouldn't do unless I had a 'print' advertisement. So, at the customer service department, they gave me a price match after confirming Walmart's price online, in addition to an extra 10% off, making the total price to be $80.99 plus tax. I also returned two bags of Scotts fertilizers and got Vigoro bags as I like bigger pellets.

It is still in the box, but wow, it is big. Elite makes Mini seem exactly like a Mini. I am still debating if I should open it. lol. I keep reminding myself of the stripes caused by Mini. At least I can fold the handle of this one compared to rod-based spreaders.


----------



## iFisch3224

greencare said:


> I went The Home Depot today and got the Scotts Elite. I asked for a price match to Walmart, which the clerk couldn't/wouldn't do unless I had a 'print' advertisement. So, at the customer service department, they gave me a price match after confirming Walmart price online, in addition to an extra 10% off, making the total price to be $80.99 plus tax. I also returned two bags of Scotts fertilizers and got Vigoro bags as I like bigger pellets.
> 
> It is still in the box, but wow, it is big. Elite makes Mini seem exactly like a Mini. I am still debating if I should open it. lol. I keep reminding myself of the stripes caused by Mini.


It's a different beast. I got mine already assembled from Lowes (no additional cost, they had some already assembled), because I didn't have the extra space, since I took my car instead of my fiancé's SUV.


----------



## greencare

iFisch3224 said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went The Home Depot today and got the Scotts Elite. I asked for a price match to Walmart, which the clerk couldn't/wouldn't do unless I had a 'print' advertisement. So, at the customer service department, they gave me a price match after confirming Walmart price online, in addition to an extra 10% off, making the total price to be $80.99 plus tax. I also returned two bags of Scotts fertilizers and got Vigoro bags as I like bigger pellets.
> 
> It is still in the box, but wow, it is big. Elite makes Mini seem exactly like a Mini. I am still debating if I should open it. lol. I keep reminding myself of the stripes caused by Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a different beast. I got mine already assembled from Lowes (no additional cost, they had some already assembled), because I didn't have the extra space, since I took my car instead of my fiancé's SUV.
Click to expand...

Somehow, I managed to fit it in the trunk.

But now I am seriously having second doubts about the purchase that is still unopened in the box. I was looking at spreader settings and Elite has different spreader settings when compared to Scotts' other rotary spreaders. Usually, Elite's settings seem a bit higher, like for crabgrass Halts, Elite has a setting of 3.5 while Scotts' other rotary spreaders have a setting of 3. Same for MossEX; Elite has a setting of 2.75 for normal setting and 3 setting for heavy setting, while Scotts lists 2.25 and 2.75 respectively for their other rotaries. Then you have Scotts' regular Turf Builder which Scotts gives a setting of 3.5 for Elite and 3.75 for other rotaries! And it's not merely about increasing the setting, because an increase of 1/2 might give different application rate increase at a setting of 3 than at setting of 4. So, this means one essentially has to calibrate each product that is not Scotts... That's not what I signed up for.

With Elite, Scotts is forcing the consumer to purchase Scotts' products or face problems in application amounts. This probably explains why so many reviews complain about calibration issues because Scotts only lists Elite's new settings in their website, not each Scotts' product package, and Elite has been released for two years.

[edit]
You guys would not believe what just happened. We all know that The Home Depot exclusively sells Vigoro, and many call it The Home Depot brand. Well, I just called Vigoro customer support to get the setting of Vigoro fertilizers for Elite spreader and everything sounded very familiar… from the beginning of them asking for zip code, etc. It seemed like I was talking to someone from Scotts. Then she ended the call by saying, "Thank you for calling Scotts, whoops, Vigoro". Whoops indeed. I think Scotts makes Vigoro for The Home Depot. Even the crabgrass preventer package is almost exactly like Scotts Halts.


----------



## ScottW

@greencare The only reason to keep or return the spreader that would really concern me is the build quality. If it seems like it will last long enough and do the job without pissing you off (without leaving stripes like the Mini) then you can probably figure out how to adjust rates as necessary. TBH you're going to have to do that anyway regardless of what spreader you settle on. The degree of precision you seem to be expecting is never going to be reality.

I've owned multiple Scott's spreaders over the years (Basic broadcast and a Mini). The rates for my spreaders listed on bags of Scott's products or on their website have never matched what is dispensed in reality. The settings for the older Basic broadcast were pretty close. What's on their website for the newer Mini isn't even in the ballpark.

I know the square footage of my three main sections of lawn with a fair degree of precision, and I weigh out granular products using an accurate digital balance for each section of lawn. Using Scott's products in their spreaders at their recommended settings I have always had to make extra passes (which is better than coming up short). I would guess that their settings are conservative to provide some margin of safety against noobs burning their lawn by dispensing too much fert during the turn-around between rows, but I really don't know.

Just fill it up with an accurate amount of product for the area to be covered, and run it until empty. This method works for every spreader out there.


----------



## iFisch3224

greencare said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greencare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went The Home Depot today and got the Scotts Elite. I asked for a price match to Walmart, which the clerk couldn't/wouldn't do unless I had a 'print' advertisement. So, at the customer service department, they gave me a price match after confirming Walmart price online, in addition to an extra 10% off, making the total price to be $80.99 plus tax. I also returned two bags of Scotts fertilizers and got Vigoro bags as I like bigger pellets.
> 
> It is still in the box, but wow, it is big. Elite makes Mini seem exactly like a Mini. I am still debating if I should open it. lol. I keep reminding myself of the stripes caused by Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a different beast. I got mine already assembled from Lowes (no additional cost, they had some already assembled), because I didn't have the extra space, since I took my car instead of my fiancé's SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow, I managed to fit it in the trunk.
> 
> But now I am seriously having second doubts about the purchase that is still unopened in the box. I was looking at spreader settings and Elite has different spreader settings when compared to Scotts' other rotary spreaders. Usually, Elite's settings seem a bit higher, like for crabgrass Halts, Elite has a setting of 3.5 while Scotts' other rotary spreaders have a setting of 3. Same for MossEX; Elite has a setting of 2.75 for normal setting and 3 setting for heavy setting, while Scotts lists 2.25 and 2.75 respectively for their other rotaries. Then you have Scotts' regular Turf Builder which Scotts gives a setting of 3.5 for Elite and 3.75 for other rotaries! And it's not merely about increasing the setting, because an increase of 1/2 might give different application rate increase at a setting of 3 than at setting of 4. So, this means one essentially has to calibrate each product that is not Scotts... That's not what I signed up for.
> 
> With Elite, Scotts is forcing the consumer to purchase Scotts' products or face problems in application amounts. This probably explains why so many reviews complain about calibration issues because Scotts only lists Elite's new settings in their website, not each Scotts' product package, and Elite has been released for two years.
> 
> [edit]
> You guys would not believe what just happened. We all know that The Home Depot exclusively sells Vigoro, and many call it The Home Depot brand. Well, I just called Vigoro customer support to get the setting of Vigoro fertilizers for Elite spreader and everything sounded very familiar… from the beginning of them asking for zip code, etc. It seemed like I was talking to someone from Scotts. Then she ended the call by saying, "Thank you for calling Scotts, whoops, Vigoro". Whoops indeed. I think Scotts makes Vigoro for The Home Depot. Even the crabgrass preventer package is almost exactly like Scotts Halts.
Click to expand...

I didn't take this into account, because I don't rely on the product settings anyway. I've spread enough of various products through the years, in various prill sizes, to get a good estimate of what number I need to use on the spreader anyways.

Scotts Disease Ex called for a setting of 3.5-4 I believe on the Scotts DLX or other rotary spreaders. I used 3.5 or 3.25 (I think it has that setting) and did a perfect application on my yard. Yes, you will generally have to go .5 less then what is called for on the bag, if you're following bag rates. The only product I use that's Scotts, is DiseaseEx and whatever Scotts Fert is on clearance. I get all my granular from SiteOne (Lesco, Milo Pro, and SG) none of these have "Scotts settings" but I can get a good idea of what to use just by the size of the prill.

If you want something that you can follow bag rates to a "T", go with the DLX spreader and call it good.


----------



## greencare

@ScottW I just opened the box because 'Vigoro' support wanted the 'lot number', and when checking the dial settings, they are not meeting the notches properly. The dial wheel arrow is in the middle of each setting. That is bad quality control. Even my old Mini doesn't have this problem. Actually, Mini has no issues other than leaving stripes.

@iFisch3224 I think majority of those who buy Scotts spreaders do not want to calibrate and buy their lawn stuff from The Home Depot or Lowe's. I looked at DLX, but it too has the same stripe problem as the Mini.

Anyway, I just called 'Vigoro' support again and she told me to use whatever setting is listed as for 'SpeedyGreen', and then finished the call by saying "Thank you for calling Scotts". This time, no correction. lol

I had an appointment near The Home Depot and I got the Scotts Crabgrass Halt again, the same one I returned yesterday. I will make up my mind before the end of the week.


----------



## greencare

All right. Here is my unbiased review of Scotts Elite.

I used the Elite spreader for the first time today early evening at 7pm to apply Scotts Crabgrass Halts. The Halts setting for Elite is 3.5, but for other Scotts spreaders, the setting is 3. I had a little bit of product left over with 3.5; I am guessing half a pound to a pound. Seeing as the application rate had to be increased, I feel the Elite spreader will spread less if one is going by settings of other Scott's rotary spreaders like SpeedyGreen, DLX, or Mini, etc., but at least you won't overapply. I did use EdgeGuard, which I don't use in Mini. I hope I made passes properly at edges.

I felt the swath was much bigger than six feet, and seemed more like eight feet. Maybe I was walking too fast? Even with EdgeGuard on, the swath seemed to be five feet, but they list three feet as with EdgeGuard on. So, I was caught off guard, because there are sections of the lawn that are six feet and I was planning on using EdgeGuard from both sides. Clearly, that wouldn't work when it throws five feet with EdgeGuard turned on. I like how EdgeGuard controls application rates; one rotary opening is completely closed off, and the other rotary opening is closed half way, so proper application is done at edges.

Double rotary is troublesome. The spread and distribution seem very erratic and is hard to follow. Even with EdgeGuard on, the distribution was not smooth, sometimes throwing product outside of the guarded zone. It was hard to know where the true edge was with EdgeGuard turned on. I felt like the right wheel had to be directly at the edge to fertilize that edge portion, otherwise, it would be missed by about half a foot. With single rotary, it is easy to follow the circular distribution, from one side to another. Things are very smooth with the Mini, even with EdgeGuard setting.

While the wheels are rubber with foam inside, they acted like plastic wheels with rubber padding. Completely different to air filled tires, so, do not expect a smooth ride, only a smoother ride than plastic wheels; bumpy lawns will be less bumpy. But the benefits are less upkeep and longer lasting compared to pneumatic tires.

I rinsed off the spreader, but the yellow residue from Scotts' Crabgrass Halts would not completely wash off. The material used in this Elite spreader seems to attract dusty materials like a magnet. Even the metal stand could not be completely cleaned by just rinsing as thin layer of yellow dust from Halts remained.

As far as build quality goes, I feel it has the potential to last at least a decade provided you don't put much heavy items in it or abuse it. This won't work for commercial use because I feel the spring will loose tension with time if used hundreds of times per year. This spreader is designed strictly for personal use.

I don't think this Elite spreader is for anyone with lawn under 15K sqft. It is designed to make big swaths for very long passes in rectangular lawns to cut down on time spent applying. Smaller lawns need much more control, and will have areas that need finer control. I wish Scotts fixed their Mini. I will gladly pay Elite's price for a proper Mini.

[Edit]
There is one more thing I want to add of the double rotors. In the erratic manner this spreader spreads due to the dual rotors, I am willing to bet that one would have a very difficult time burning the grass, even if one were to do a second full pass in the same area.

[Edit]
If you are planning on folding the handles, then you will have a difficult time. When folding the handles, the handle actually sits lower than the wheels, thereby raising up the spreader and having the spreader sit on the handle itself.

[Edit]
Since I mentioned in my review that I could not rinse off the Scotts Crabgrass Halts yellow residue from the spreader impeller and other areas with cold water, I asked Scotts for options. They told me to use dish soap. But how am I going to use dish soap to reach all the metal parts and underneath the spreader, etc.? So, I used hot water as recommended for Scotts Mini, the hottest temperature that the kitchen faucet will give me, to rinse and remove the residue. It worked. I didn't want to be spreading pre-emergent residue next time I applied something, especially seeds. The spreader is in the sun to dry off.

[Edit]
I should also mention that after rinsing it clean, not all water completely drains from the spreader. The plastic section where the hopper attaches to the axle is closed, so when water gets in there during rinsing, it is very difficult to dry off. I left it for an entire day in the sun and it still did not dry off. I noticed it when I was lifting the spreader upside down to raise it over the car to fit in a tight corner, then noticed water dripping. Here is the picture of the part I am speaking off: https://i.imgur.com/W63QPAI.jpg


----------



## iFisch3224

I didn't have much issue spreading the DiseaseEx at all. It was hard to track it, but I could "hear" the application a lot better then I could see it. Since the DiseaseEx is such a tiny prill.


----------



## Spartazoo

I will be using my new Elite spreader tonight for the first time. I haven't owned a spreader in years because I have a total of about 44K sqft, so I use a 3pt spreader on my tractor. My lawn is now broken up into specific zones as I am changing my approach to my lawn care. I will report on my findings.


----------



## Spartazoo

The Elite spreader seems to want a higher number setting than standard Scott's spreaders. Ironite is a course material, but I really couldn't get it to flow on any number less than 6. The bag calls for a 3 setting for Scott's spreaders.

Overall I thought it was a decent unit. At 44K sqft of lawn, It will work well for me in spot duty. With the high end spreaders at a considerably higher price point, this unit is a good value.


----------



## iFisch3224

Spartazoo said:


> The Elite spreader seems to want a higher number setting than standard Scott's spreaders. Ironite is a course material, but I really couldn't get it to flow on any number less than 6. The bag calls for a 3 setting for Scott's spreaders.
> 
> Overall I thought it was a decent unit. At 44K sqft of lawn, It will work well for me in spot duty. With the high end spreaders at a considerably higher price point, this unit is a good value.


Interesting. I'm going to be putting down a light application of Milo Pro soon. The only real difference is the prill on the Milo Pro was/used to be a little smaller and comes in 50lb bags vs 36lb for the same cost ($15). Will report my application back here when I'm done. It may be today or it may be this weekend.


----------



## greencare

Spartazoo said:


> The Elite spreader seems to want a higher number setting than standard Scott's spreaders. Ironite is a course material, but I really couldn't get it to flow on any number less than 6. The bag calls for a 3 setting for Scott's spreaders.
> 
> Overall I thought it was a decent unit. At 44K sqft of lawn, It will work well for me in spot duty. *With the high end spreaders at a considerably higher price point, this unit is a good value.*


I don't know why they are that costly. If Scotts can sell this for $100, others should not charge more than $150, at most $200 for the stainless steel models.


----------



## greencare

Just an update on this. Since I mentioned in my review that I could not rinse off the Scotts Crabgrass Halts yellow residue from the spreader impeller and other areas with cold water, I asked Scotts for options. They told me to use dish soap. But how am I going to use dish soap to reach all the metal parts and underneath the spreader, etc.? So, I used hot water as recommended for Scotts Mini, the hottest temperature that the kitchen faucet will give me, to rinse and remove the residue. It worked. I didn't want to be spreading pre-emergent residue next time I applied something, especially seeds. The spreader is in the sun to dry off.


----------



## greencare

Houston, we have a problem.

I don't know why Scotts can't get this right. The EdgeGuard keeps materials far away from the right edge, too far. Material seems to only get thrown from the center of hopper and to the left with EdgeGuard turned on. Unless your right wheel is extended beyond the edge, that right edge area won't be fertilized/applied. I am a bit perplexed on what to do as I have yellow sections ~six inches away from the edge with EdgeGuard turned on from those areas not being fertilized properly.

I made a picture showcasing the problem. The blue rectangle shows the area where no material gets thrown. Poor design. I don't think even the Scotts Mini had this problem (I didn't use EdgeGuard with Mini).


----------



## iFisch3224

Looks about right to me? Some material will fall straight down near that wheel as I'm certain SOME material is getting reflected back that way (straight down).

Im curious, do you expect any edge gaurd to actually throw product down where its supposed to be "blocked"? Im not sure I totally understand.. (and thats ok too)


----------



## greencare

iFisch3224 said:


> Looks about right to me? Some material will fall straight down near that wheel as I'm certain SOME material is getting reflected back that way (straight down).
> 
> Im curious, do you expect any edge gaurd to actually throw product down where its supposed to be "blocked"? Im not sure I totally understand.. (and thats ok too)


EdgeGuard should throw some product to the edges so one can still reach the edges, and one can control where it gets thrown by keeping a slight distance from the edge. But with Scotts Elite, unless 1/4 of the hopper is extended 'beyond' the edge being blocked, that edge areas won't get material.

Now, this could be due to the pellet size being small. I was using Scotts Halts, and today I noticed the same issue with Scotts MossEX which also has very small pellets. I will test it out again in July with Vigoro and see if the same problem exists with slightly bigger pellets. Maybe bigger pellets will get thrown a bit farther.


----------



## iFisch3224

I'm going to use Lesco 32-0-3 tonight and I'll see what the results are.

I used Milo Pro (extremely small prill) and also DiseaseEz (which is also extremely small) and believe I got good coverage. Definitely no "yellow" areas along the edge when I applied Milo Pro. In fact is a bit greener along my edges. Don't know if that's due to the excess water/flooding we got recently or not; but it's definitely a shade greener along the front yard edges.

I'll get down in the grass after I throw down Lesco tonight and see if I notice prills or lack there of after I apply and report back.

So far, I have zero issues or qualms about this spreader.


----------



## iFisch3224

When I used the Edge Guard today - it worked dang near as advertised. I see what you're saying, but I was still getting coverage where I wanted it. The Lesco is white/lime green in color, so it's easy to see. I didn't get 100% "coverage" on the edges, but it did get down, and that's fine.

One thing I'm going to try next time, is make a 3/4 pass on the lawn so the remaining 1/4 hits the edges. So instead of a 6ft pass, I'm going to leave it wide open and do a 4ft pass, allowing for ~2ft to hit the edges for better coverage. That's my next trial. Probably in a few weeks.

I'm laying down ~1/3lb N when I'm using granular. Or ~2/3lb N if its 50% or more Poly coated (the Lesco bags I have range from 25% to 75% poly coated for delayed release). In conduction with my ~1/3lb N liquid spoon feeding a week to 10 days after a granular application.


----------



## greencare

Thanks for your observations. I'm going to try Mini's EdgeGuard tomorrow and see if it too behaves the same.


----------



## gm560

I have the Elite and can unequivocally say it is the worst piece of lawn equipment I have ever owned. Its always a new problem but usually it just doesn't spread anything. I just tried to put a quick app down and ended up having to revery back to my Scotts Mini. Good thing I only paid $50 for it. I'm going to see if I can use the frame and wheels for a DIY sprayer when I get the chance and will buy myself a real spreader for fathers day.


----------



## greencare

gm560 said:


> I have the Elite and can unequivocally say it is the worst piece of lawn equipment I have ever owned. Its always a new problem but usually it just doesn't spread anything. I just tried to put a quick app down and ended up having to revery back to my Scotts Mini. Good thing I only paid $50 for it. I'm going to see if I can use the frame and wheels for a DIY sprayer when I get the chance and will buy myself a real spreader for fathers day.


Are you going to continue using the Mini?


----------



## gm560

greencare said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Elite and can unequivocally say it is the worst piece of lawn equipment I have ever owned. Its always a new problem but usually it just doesn't spread anything. I just tried to put a quick app down and ended up having to revery back to my Scotts Mini. Good thing I only paid $50 for it. I'm going to see if I can use the frame and wheels for a DIY sprayer when I get the chance and will buy myself a real spreader for fathers day.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to continue using the Mini?
Click to expand...

I'm probably going to buy an Earthway. I will keep the mini as a backup, but I am probably done with granular apps of anything until fall if the weather stays hot. I spray most things nowadays.


----------



## Green

iFisch3224 said:


> Well, I don't know how well my review will be, but if you have any questions please let me know. I used a 80# Lesco spreader all last year, professionally. So while I can't really compare apples to oranges, I HAVE used quality equipment in the past, and know what quality is.
> 
> First, probably foremost; build quality. Or initial impressions on build quality.
> 
> [*] The frame feels of above average quality - it's sturdy, with very little to no "give". It feels solid to me, in my hands, and that's what's important. The handle bar grip orientation (at the top where controls are) are extremely well thought out, and it feels like a Exmark walk-behind or older style Honda mower ergonomics. It just "fits" my large hands, naturally. And it feels good.
> 
> [*] Plastic - while there is quite a bit of it, the plastic parts I'd be concerned with, feel thick and of quality. The dual plastic rotors are pretty thick (thicker then the DLX I had previously) and since there's two of them, they appear to be more rigid in construction over a single rotor. While I have read "what if one rotor fails" - well, we'll see. If one failed on any other type of spreader, it would be out of commission. And I had my fair share of issues with the Less I used too. Albeit, I was putting out 200#'s a day or more, it had it's flaws too. The tub is dense, and again, quite rigid. Not as rigid as a Lesco, and probably not as rigid as a round Earthway, for $80 I paid, it's more than adequate.
> 
> [*] Wheels seem sturdy enough, and I actually like the foam filled tires. There's a tiny bit of "give" but they are pretty firm and roll very nicely/easily/effortlessly. I have a semi-bumpy yard, and I had no issues at all. I've felt worse.
> 
> [*] Controls are nice - a little cheap, but it's a two cable system. One for the hopper, one for the edge guard - there isn't much to control. The edge guard does work well, as some people say it's one of the better "edge" systems out there, I enjoy using it.
> 
> In conclusion -
> 
> For $80, it's a buy. If you can have your local store price match the $64 or even $89 on some Walmarts pages (mine was $79.99) it's a solid buy. Above $100 - save your pennies for the Earthway, or insert what ever other brand you're interested in. This is a "prosumer" model I'd say. It's better build quality then a standard Scotts, but probably not quite the level of a $130-$150 spreader.
> 
> I cannot attest to the "20,000sq/ft" claim - as I only have about 4,500 sq/ft to treat, so I cannot comment on that. I enjoyed using it, and feel I may possibly add another application or two of granular throughout the year, just because of how easy it is to use, and it feels good to use it. I enjoy it. If/when I'm pinched for time (kids, family, work) and I can't do a liquid app, I have absolutely no hesitation to pull this spreader out and put her to work.
> 
> I use the Earthway S25 I got for $160 for my liquid apps. It too, is a high quality piece - I couldn't justify $480 for it, but for under $200, it sure beats a backpack sprayer.
> 
> Hope this helps. I applied Scotts Disease Ex this evening with the spreader, and also did a liquid application after.


This is very helpful. Thank you.

It sounds like it's as sturdy as the old Scotts Speedygreen 2000. I've had good luck with one of those that belonged to my grandfather. Mostly I've been using an Earthway 2030P Plus the last few years. It's ok. Sturdy enough. Not the best ergonomics unless maybe you're really short (short handle--might be better for the average woman who is 5'4; can't imagine using it if you're really tall) and don't mind the lever being on the side of the handle.

And then the Scotts "Edgeguard Pro", which I had sitting for a couple of years waiting to be fixed. Didn't fix it until last night when I needed to spread something and the Earthway broke a couple of weeks ago (cotter pin holding the wheel broke off; same thing happened with the Speedygreen a couple of years back; easy fix once you get the right part). Scotts has been good about providing replacement parts when things break, but it really shouldn't break that easily (like the "Pro" model did on me). It was an easy fix; took 10 min. Not sure why I waited so long.

I'd like to get a Scotts/Andersons AccuPro 2000 eventually, but new ones are pricey at $700-800. Even so, you can get one for the cost of 10 cheap spreaders, which is worth it if you use a spreader a lot and go through 5 or more cheaper ones in 20 years. This Scotts Elite seems like it's not too bad compared to the Earthway I have, maybe.

Any opinion on the current Scotts drop spreader, by the way? is it any good build wise and does it hold up over time? It looks like it has the same trigger and setting mechanism as the old Speedygreen.


----------



## MasterMech

Green said:


> ...
> I'd like to get a Scotts/Andersons AccuPro 2000 eventually, but new ones are pricey at $700-800. Even so, you can get one for the cost of 10 cheap spreaders, which is worth it if you use a spreader a lot and go through 5 or more cheaper ones in 20 years.
> ...


I'm a fan of the Lesco 80Lb. Durable enough that they are on just about every commercial lawn service truck, stainless frame too for not quite 63% of the price or the SR2000. It does double-duty for me since it carries the SpreaderMate sprayer I have in addition to throwing down granular apps. It's the second most important piece of equipment in the fleet behind the mower.

I might consider the extra cost of the SR2000 worthwhile if I was buying it to apply granular fertilizer to putting greens, where the superior distribution pattern might be tangible. But I've also done that with the Lesco 80lb to excellent results. :thumbup:


----------



## Green

@MasterMech, another great choice. When I see those on display at SiteOne, and the $800 Scotts designed ones in similar suppliers, I dream about owning and using one of these professional spreaders one day, and never worrying about a spreader totally breaking again. Either seem great.


----------



## bzptlx

Does anyone if there is a cover that will fit this spreader?


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511

Have any of you using the spreader run into the situation where you release the hopper handle and one of the openings doesn't close because a prill that gets stuck? If so, have you run across any modifications that can help prevent this from happening? Thanks


----------



## FATC1TY

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Have any of you using the spreader run into the situation where you release the hopper handle and one of the openings doesn't close because a prill that gets stuck? If so, have you run across any modifications that can help prevent this from happening? Thanks


That's a Scott's special design. You won't be able to fix that.


----------



## macattack

I am getting an Earthway spreader soon because of this hopper staying open. Doesn't happen when using Scotts material, but any of the larger prill sizes always get stuck. They refunded my deluxe which had the edgeguard feature cable broken, but they wouldn't just ship me the part. I am still using it, but between a sticking open hopper, the hopper mixer falling out and no edgeguard this thing is a mess.
Maybe a stronger spring would help it close, or adjust the opening larger and activating the opening to help it reclose.


----------



## Lawn Noob

My Elite is two seasons old now and still works ok. The only issue I've had is the sliding gates don't open perfectly equally all the time. It's never caused a problem, but you can see the holes are slightly differing sizes. I have had large irregular clumps of 10-10-10 wedge themselves in the holes and block the closing of the hopper. I don't see how that wouldn't happen with any other brand though.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511

@Lawn Noob If I don't replace it with a spreader that uses a metal rod to control the hopper, I'll get in the habit of opening/closing the hopper quickly a few times before stopping. I'll also try and keep a constant speed and never stop during applications. Sounds like finding granular ferts with small prills would help too.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

I know this is an old thread...just thought I would add my 2 cents.
I have used the elite for a season, and I am very happy with the wide spread it provides.
The wheels are better than I thought they would be. My earthway just sits around now...Maybe I will take the earthway tires and do a swap.
Overall a well designed *budget unit*.


----------



## TulsaFan

I saw this at Lowe's this past week...


----------

